# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Gọt hàm V Line

## benhvienaau

Không phải là một phép màu nhưng dịch vụ *gọt hàm V Line* có thể hô biến khuôn mặt thô thành khuôn mặt thon gọn đúng chuẩn sao Hàn. Vậy quá trình thẩm mỹ này diễn ra như thế nào?
Cụm “*gọt hàm V Line”* đã chẳng xa lạ đối với những tín đồ của phái đẹp. Giải pháp này ra đời giúp chị em cải thiện khuyết điểm trên gương mặt. Đây là một phương pháp sử dụng phẫu thuật gọt xương hàm, di chuyển và định hình lại dáng cằm, tọa dáng khuôn mặt hình chữ V thanh tú, hài hòa.

Theo chuẩn thẩm mỹ, khuôn mặt V Line phải có góc hàm thon gọn và một chiếc cằm đủ dài. Vì hình dáng của góc hàm được tạo bởi đường viền của xương hàm và xương cằm nên với những người có khuôn mặt góc cạnh, vuông xương hàm to và bè hoặc khuôn mặt mập, thì cách duy nhất để hô biến thành khuôn mặt chữ V là phẫu thuật *gọt hàm V Line* và tạo hình cằm.

Không như phẫu thuật truyền thống, ngày nay *gọt hàm* *V Line* được coi là một bước đột phá trong ngành thẩm mỹ. Khi chọn dịch vụ gọt hàm, khách hàng sẽ được thăm khám và định dáng cằm V Line; tiến hành cuộc kiểm tra tổng quát xác định tình trạng sức khỏe để có những chỉ định phẫu thuật phù hợp với từng cơ địa sau đó tiến hành phẫu thuật.

Vậy gọt hàm V Line ở đâu đẹp? Gọt hàm V Line tại Bệnh viện Răng Hàm Mặt Á Âu đẹp. Đây được coi là điểm đến của các tín đồ làm đẹp. Á Âu không chỉ có *gọt hàm V Line* mà còn nhiều dịch vụ khách, giúp cải thiện khuôn mặt một cách toàn diện.

Mặc dù có rất nhiều thẩm mỹ viện nhưng tại sao Bệnh viện Răng Hàm Mặt Á Âu lại thu hút đông đảo khách hàng như vậy? Một điều rất đơn giản đó là: nếu dịch vụ của bạn tốt, mang lại hiệu quả thiết thực cho khách hàng thì họ sẽ tự tìm đến bạn.

*Bệnh viện Răng Hàm Mặt Á Âu* tự hào là đơn vị hàng đầu sử hữu công nghệ hiện đại nhất từ các nước phát triển thẩm mỹ như Hàn, Nhật, Ý,… Á Âu đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn về vật chất và con người. Tất cả máy móc đều nhập từ các nước phát triển thẩm mỹ. Đội ngũ bác sĩ được tu nghiệp tại nước ngoài với trình độ chuyên môn sâu và nhiều kinh nghiệm. Hơn nữa, tại Á Âu, tất cả các cuộc phẫu thuật đều được thực hiện trong phòng vô trùng hiện đại. Mặc dù chi phí tại Á Âu hơi cao nhưng chất lượng dịch vụ luôn đảm bảo. Á Âu tự hào vì trong thời gian qua đã thực hiện thành công hàng ngàn cuộc phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ mang lại vẻ đẹp rạng ngời cho phụ nữ Việt.

----------

